# The Seige of Athens: Recruitment.



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it was meant to be their last stand, their one last fight for their lives in the name of the emperor. it was meant to be a final fight to take as many foul heretical lives as they could before they died. their numbers were thin, and they expected death at any moment. although death loomed on their doorstep on the bleak dark world of Athens, and even though they were on the verge of defeat, the emperor had other plans...

despite the horrific siege the few remaining crimson fists were facing, despite no distress signal able to be sent, despite it all, the emperor had other plans for the crimson fists who had tried to retake Athens from the clutches of the foul xeno scum that infested it... and those plans involved a rescue, a rescue from a most unlikely ally... a most unlikely ally who blitzed across the galaxy at the will of not only it's emperor, but at the master who lead them...


it's not every day one sees a battle barge warp into a system and barrel past every last ship, imperial navy or otherwise at just a little more than all speed, engines visibly glowing hot and threatening to fail... let alone it's even more rare to see a battle barge from a chapter of marines so besieged by foes that they are rarely if ever seen outside their own sub sector... this rare sight caught the interest of a patrolling ultramarine warship who was "lucky" enough to see the ship exit the warp momentarily in their system and just barely miss a headlong collision . 

>initiating Hail....
{force commander Tylos of the ultra marines: Hault! identify yourselves
{Captain Kileki of the lantern marines: we sin against the emperor for no man ultra marine, not even you
{force commander Tylos of the ultra marines: sin against the emperor? we ask you to stop not to spit upon your shield"
{captain Kileki of the lantern marines: something we shall never do. by the emperor, his will be done, the marines who's hands are red as blood and their armor as blue as the sky shall be saved! so he commands so it shall be done!
[Captain Tylos of the ultra marines: the codex explicitly forbids exceeding the safety standards of one's vessle, you are going beyond all speed, hault now or we shall...
>connection lost. pololi Mano (translation from local tribal language of the lantern marines.... Hungry Shark)

[Captain Tylos of the Ultra marines: Follow that ship... 


with the interest of the ultra marine captain Tylos peaked at what could cause another chapter to behave in such way, and with the nagging sensation that the situation must be most dire indeed to almost outright ignore codex, the ultra marines captain instructed his ship to follow the Lantern marine's battle barge as quickly as it could... 

that was three months ago, before the fate of the crimson fists on Athens was neigh but set in stone, three months to the day. and today the emperor has plans that differ greatly than the desires of the foul xeno which beseech his sons this day... 




Erupting from the warp in a trail of fire and glory the pololi Mano bares down on the planet Athens and the fleet of ships laying seige to it. without warning and without care the pololi Mano fires every weapon it has, it's engines glowing hot from the strain.... and through the unnatural natures of the warp, the ultra marines ship exits just in time to see the battle barge plow head long into the naval force above the planet, colliding with smaller ships as if they were mere annoyances, as if whatever was on the planet was worth sacrificing an entire ship for. but despite damage, despite the fight in space, the hungry shark fought on, attacking viciously and without mercy, and in a way most unnatural of normal naval combat. 


it was this day, that as night fell over Athens and the swarms passed over the lands to try and take the life of the few remaining Crimson fists who made their last stand, that lights pearced the heavens and a inspiring balled ripped through every last vox channel in the system as every last marine of the lantern chapter roared out in chant and in song in unison, the crew of the pololi Mano crying out the words as well... 

drop pods rained from the sky like comets during a cataclysmic Armageddon, thunder hawk transports too besieged by weapons fire dropped their marines far above normal drop zones via assault packs and entered the fray themselves... it was as if the sky was set ablaze by their fury and wrath, as the planet knew now a second sunset that ripped through the clouds... but this sunset came with vengeance, it came with fury, it came with wrath, and it came.... with barbaric amounts of fire.

========================================================
Let the music take your mind to the battle of Athens




(it's the one that fits the most.)
========================================================



this is a RP where you may play as one of three chapters.

The always tride and always true Ultra marines
the valiant warriors of the crimson fists who are forged in the fires of war
or the unorthodox bares of the emperor's light, the Lantern marines!

the choice is yours! who do you play? what do you play? how will you react? the field of battle is here brothers, and the glory of war is yours for the taking.


There is no god modding here. you are of the emperor's finest, you are of the space marines, but even space marine's know pain and even space marines know defeat. valiant in battle you may be, but a god you are not. you shall be hurt, you shall be injured, and you shall most likely miss a few shots from your bolter. but there are foes a plenty here.

if you need more information on the lantern marines, please PM me, i will be more than happy to provide.

all standard RP rules apply.

please post at least once per week, this much shall be a fair and just payment to the emperor.


please stick to weapons that are approved by your chapter and ones that you would actually use as a space marine.

========================================================
Pele Pattern weapons are most, if not all Combi weapons with the same addition. this addition is called a "flame lobber". it's a modofied and drasticaly diffrent flame weapon. this flame weapon hurls a molten ball of flame towards a target. these "balls of flame" have far greater range than a standard flamer, as the person using the weapon has the opportunity to arc the shot for greater distance. 

another thing to keep in mind is that pele pattern melee weapons may not be combi, but they most if not always incorporate fire. a thunder hammer for instance has been redesigned and is now called a "magma hammer" as impacts are enough to cause the ground itself to combust and become molten. 

other than Pele pattern weapons the lantern marines may also have access to Luminoss pattern equipment if it was successfully recovered from their "lost" forge world. only Veterans have access to Luminoss weapons and equipment. the difference here is mostly power and ferocity of the weapon. 

Lantern marines lack standard flamers. instead they have a rapid fire "flame lobber". a lantern marine still oddly enough calls this a flamer. a pelee pattern flamer resembles a smaller version of a heavy flamer. while a heavy flamer for the lantern marines has four barrels and is more of a rapid fire grenade launcher than a true flame thrower, it does however throw molten balls of liquid fire at rapid rates. 

========================================================

Username:
Name:
Age:
Chapter: Crimson Fist/Lantern/Ultra
Appearance: (basic appearance, use as much detail as you can)
Armor MK:
Weapon: limit 4. be reasonable. you cant have a heavy bolter, a plasma gun, storm bolter, and a stalker bolter... just not enough room. now a heavy bolter and a backup bolt pistol maybe. but still, use some logic. this also includes melee weapons. please name your weapon and give a decent discription. even if the name is "arasties pattern bolter"
Type: what type of marine are you? assault? tactical? apothecary?
Biography: please include your normal human life, how the marines noticed you, your trials, and anything else that's either reliant or interesting.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

is it the steryotype of the ultramarines that is throwing people off now?


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd be interested in playing a crimson fist sterngaurd veteran (preferably a veteran of the deathwatch), although I think theres a certain lack of detail in this thread... what kind of a planet is Athens in terms of geography? And specifically what xenos are the crimson fists fighting (eldar, dark eldar, orks, tyranids, Necrons, tau, etc)?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well teaches me from trying to leave a sense of mystery. was trying to have it be that the lanterns didn't know who they were fighting and the ultra boys didn't know what was going on, but i'll give a few spoilers...

Athens is a perverbial paradice world but falls into the ranks of a feudal world. things are built in stone, wood, or the bits and peaces of fallen animals and creatures. or just from metal. it's geography is mountanous terrain and canyons with a few spots of open flat ground. it's currently winter so you've got snow storms. as far as how much snow, about 3 to 4 feet. 

it's structures resemble a idealized roman style instead of a standard gothic style. so it differs there. 

as for as what could the xenos be? there are two options, orks, and nids. they both swarm their foe.... but if it was nids it would be a bigger force going to fight them, so we'll leave that to the wayside for now. it's a massive ork invasion however. that's not to say other things arent possible at a later time however.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Heck i give it a whirl

Username: Dragonkingofthestars
Name: Alenus
Age:97
Chapter: Ultra
Appearance: a large man Alenus has emerald green eyes and a hard face. 
Armor MK 6
Weapon: Graia patter bolter, a bull pup bolt gun with a 30% longer barrel compaired to a normal bolter. simular apprence to normal bolter save ammo is behind hand grip. Bolt pistol, normal patter. Chain baynet, short 20 long chail blade. Vengence luncher (and I'm sorry if i can't use a possible noncannon weapon.)
Type: tactical Sargent
Biography: Alenus was not much of a man before he became a space marine. A farmer he was inducted into the Ultramarines when he was 15 at the edge of when he could become a marine. 

upon the Compleation of his tests and implants he was asigned as a scout squad as all ultra marines, save he was not the greatest scout. he was too inclinde to charge ahead bolt gun blazeing purging all that stood before him. his gun ho approach ment he was almost always attached to assult scout squads.

His fist operation as a tactical marine was part of the Graia liberation fleet. there he Joined the running battles with both choas remnet forces and the orks. it took eight years for the war to be won in that time Alenus was premoted to sargent.

His very next deployment was the ultramarine warship that saw the lantern marine battle barge. 

let me know if you want me to add anything or change anything


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

DasOmen said:


> is it the steryotype of the ultramarines that is throwing people off now?


There are a few things that make me, personally, as a rp'er shy away from your storyline and actually, as much as you might dislike hearing this, one of the biggest ones is the inclusion of your own custom astartes chapter. 

The issue with a custom chapter is that, in the end, only the creator knows their _full and unabridged _story. 

I actually don't mind either the Ultramarines or the Crimson Fists and would have no problems creating and/or playing characters from both chapters... but from reading the intro into your rp I question why they are even posted as an option seeing the favourtisum you show towards your custom chapter (special weapon choices, etc). Now, I have read much of what you have posted for your 'Lantern Marines' and I commend you for the work you have put into them, but I have found that whenever a gm includes a custom chapter (or class/race/path in other gameworlds) that they inherently favour their own creation.

Take a look at your own lead-in and you will see this. It basically focuses solely on the Lantern Marines as they blast into a system, mouth off to the astartes chapter that is already there (a first founding chapter at that), and then stampede through all the other ships without regard to their allies like a haole looking for pipeline on north shore.

It makes anyone considering making an UM or CF character wonder if they are going to get the same treatment as a player who picked your custom chapter and if any interactions with the npcs of the Lantern Marines would also be as boorish.

This leads into the aspect of why give so many options in the first place and make it overly hard on yourself as a gm? What if you had one Ultramarine, one Crimson Fist, and one Lantern Marine player? They are all going to be with different squads of their own chapters at least at first and while the Ultra and CF characters might get along begrudgingly due to common tactical grounds- neither chapter is going to be tolerant of radically divergent behaviour from the Lantern character.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm actualy glad you braught that up, and it's exactaly why i made this RP. 

i did it for the interaction betwene the staunch supporters of the codex and a chapter who blatantly ignores it. the only ties they have is that they are all the "children of the emperor". 

the treatment i'll be giving you guys is the exact same, i'm not going to favor the lantern marine, hell i'll be supprised if i even get anyone wanting to play one. so far all of my pms have been people saying they'll play a ultra or a crimson. only had 2 though so i still got time. 

besides, if i dont push myself as a GM, how can i expect to give my players a gradualy improving experance that they come to expect? only by pushing myself can i give my players the experance they deserve. i assure you sir, i will make every effort i can and i will go beyond anything i normaly restrict myself to. i may be at work but i've been doing a lot of reserche into codex approved patterns and methods to give marine players of the codex strict side a good experance.


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

((hope this fits the bill! sorry it took me so long to make, feel free to comment if anything needs to be changed))

User: Knightofni

Name: Thaddius Faust

Age: 456

Chapter: Crimson Fists

Appearance: Thaddius’s features are strong and well defined, with long unkempt raven black hair and deathly pale skin covered in stuble. Normally, he shaves his head and face; however he has not had the time to do this in recent months, for obvious xeno related reasons. At one point in time his face might have been considered handsome, but thanks to the innumerable scars (originating from ever so many different sources) on his skin this is no longer the case, the bionic left eye doesn’t help either. His physique is standard of the astartes, a 9 foot tall giant built like a brick lighthouse.

Armor MK: Mark VI Corvus pattern armour in a dark blue colouration, with the right hand fist painted crimson red (duh). However there something that stands out on his armour; the left hand is painted a gun metal gray with a heavily engraved and stylized shoulder pad of the same colouration; denoting Thaddius’s status as a veteran of the Deathwatch. Currently his armour is in a ramshackle state; thanks to having been planetside and fighting since the conflict began, it has only remained functional thanks to numerous field repairs from his company’s Techmarines. The beak like helmet is modified to fit around his bionic eye.

Weapons + Gear: 

- A dark blue bolter, matching his armour, with a targeter connected to his bionic eye. The gun has a tattered leather strap so he can sling the gun over his shoulder. Thaddius carries a various number of sickle and drum pattern magazines (he even scrounged two belts of bolter ammunition) on his persons at the moment as he has taken to removing ammo from his all too many fallen brothers. 

- The special order munitions and grenades the sterngaurd normally hold are not present in Thaddius’s arsenal, due to him having already used up his stock and generally being unable to resupply.

- Combat knife, strapped over the armour of his left leg

- A crimson red chainsword attached to the power armour’s backpack. Its in a terrible state of disrepair, with large chips in the paint, numerous dark brown splotches of dried blood, innumerable dents, and several missing teeth.

- Once upon a time he might have carried a bolt pistol as a sidearm but alas he lost his in recent months, again unable to get a functioning replacement thanks to being cut off from supplies

Type: Sterngaurd Veteran

Biography: (I’m just giving some cliff notes; if you want details ask him in the game)

- Grew up on a backwater world full of hostile xenos and barbarian tribes of humans. Combat was something he quickly became entrenched in, albeit rather primitive combat. Most of these early years are hazy and indistinct to Thaddius, as the process of becoming an Astartes did purge most of his childhood memories. He cannot remember the names of his parents or his homeworld, although it is not something he wonders about, sentimentality has no place in a Spacemarine’s thoughts.

- The planet became host to a corrupt regiment of Imperial Guard, who worshipped Khorne. Crimson Fists soon arrived to purge the planet, Thaddius’s tribe assisted the marines in however they could. The young Thaddius managed to catch one of the Chaplain’s attention during a raid which his clan took part in, were he personally slew fifteen lasgun armed Khorne worshippers with little more than a tomahawk.

- Once the Chapter took him in, he quickly began to stand out as an exceptional soldier with unshakable faith in the God Emperor, impressing his peers again and again. However, he did not appear to have the fabric of leadership in him, always preferring to take orders than actually give them.

- He progressed from Scout to fully fledged battle brother at a remarkably quick rate. After 100 years of service amongst his battle brothers, Thaddius was recruited by the Deathwatch; where he served with singular distinction and heroism in numerous conflicts including the Armageddon Wars. He served alongside several non-codex Spacemarines during his service, including Blood Angels, Spacewolves, Dark Angels and numerous others. Due to his interactions with them he became slightly more tolerant of non-codex practices, he often quips ‘If it works let them use it!' Although he has never voiced this to his superiors... It is not his place to comment on such things after all.

- After many decades of service to the Deathwatch, Thaddius returned home to his battle brothers, who greeted his return with open arms; giving him the hallowed status of Veteran and placing him amongst the Sterngaurds’ ranks. He was granted Terminator honours a year afterwards, although he has yet to wear an actual suit of the legendary armour.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love to join, but feel I have enough RP's as is. Good luck with this one thou.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

If this game is still being contemplated, I would like to offer this.

Username: jonileth
Name: Craetus Vorentis
Age: 634 (By the Grace of the Emperor)
Chapter: Ultramarines

Appearance: Wears the White coloring of the Apothecary. His Prime Helix, a brilliant red with a pair of Imperial Golden Wings to each side. In the center of his chest plate’s Aquila wings sits an Iron Skull, paying tribute to his time spent as a Sergeant during a campaign in the fringes of Segmentus Ultima during the first century of his service to the Ultramarines. His armor also bears several Electrum Purity Seals which bear passages of many of the Litanies passed on to him before difficult battles. 

Armor MK: Mark 7 ‘Errant’ Armor

Weapons: Ultima Pattern Bolter, painted in the colors of the Ultramarines, and it bears a Prime Helix of the same type worn on his shoulder plate.

Power Sword, a weapon he was gifted with after his 500th year of service to the Ultramarines. The weapon is kept in a ceremonial sheath, having only been drawn a handful of times since it was gifted to him.

Narthecium, the tool of his trade has seen just as many mercy killings as it has been used as a deadly weapon against the enemies of the Emperor. It has been modified to house a much larger carnifex than most standard Apothecaries wield. On more than one occasion it has meant the difference between victory and death.

Type: Apothecary

Biography: Craetus was born on Macragge, his beginnings no less humble than any other boy on the planet. His family had served the Emperor for generations on end, though none had ever been called upon to be a part of the Ultramarines. When he was selected for service, it filled his family with great joy, something that has been carried in Craetus’ heart all throughout his time with the Chapter.

His trials were of the standard sort and his time with the Scout Company very unremarkable. His ability to heal, however, did not escape the notice of the Apothecary assigned to his Company, and it wasn’t too long after he was given full Battle-Brother status that Craetus found himself donning the white armor himself. 

The training that he endured to become a full-fledged Apothecary was a challenge, one that his natural healing talents rose to but could only barely keep up with. There were several points in his training that he felt the urge to quit and return to the rank and file as a simple Astartes. His mentor, Apothecary Gregorian Forres, managed to push him through each patch of doubt and lead him to become an Apothecary his Chapter could be proud of.

Centuries of battle, and dozens of bloody and protracted campaigns against Chaos, Xenos, and Orcs alike gave him a vast array of experience, both as a healer and a leader. In a particularly long and daunting campaign along the fringes of Segmentus Ultima, Craetus was forced to take command of a squad of his brethren, a move that earned him not only much respect from his fellow Battle-Brothers, but the Iron Skull, which he still wears on his armor despite having never commanded another squad since.

On his 500th anniversary, the Captain of the 6th Company bestowed upon him a Power Sword, a sacred relic from the Armory that had been resting there for several hundred years. The sword itself had been wielded by a Veteran Apothecary, one who’s valor and dedication to his Chapter and the Emperor stood uncontested long after his death in the service of Macragge. Craetus treats the weapon like the sacred artifact it is, wielding it only to defend his injured fellows, and even then he has only used it a handful of times against the most vile of enemies. 

Craetus at one time was just as eager to throw himself into combat to deal the Emperor’s Fury to those for whom he fought. Age, however, has tempered the Apothecary and given him insight into battle that has seen many an Ultramarine seek him out for advice and wisdom. Craetus has often been heard joking that his calling as an Apothecary came a day earlier than that of the Chaplin’s service, as he has found himself mending both physical and spiritual wounds with his calm demeanor and his passionate devotion to the cause.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

unfortunately the RP was long since deemed dead. HOWEVER i am in the process of "recreating" a lantern marine RP that allows for other chapters to participate however in limited number. i'll be sending you a PM with a link.


----------

